# MartialArtsMart.Com



## General_Tso (Jun 24, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has ever shopped here? Good, bad, reliable? 

http://www.martialartsmart.com/index.html

Thanks.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 24, 2010)

General_Tso said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever shopped here? Good, bad, reliable?
> 
> http://www.martialartsmart.com/index.html
> 
> Thanks.



Depending on what you're after, but I've had nothing but good luck, excellent delivery times & quality merch.


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

General_Tso said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever shopped here? Good, bad, reliable?
> 
> http://www.martialartsmart.com/index.html
> 
> Thanks.


 
I have shopped at karatedepot.com & they are really good & fast shipping just depends on where u live at.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

General_Tso said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever shopped here? Good, bad, reliable?
> 
> http://www.martialartsmart.com/index.html
> 
> Thanks.


 
I havent used them but the suppliers I usually use are: 

www.boldlook.net

www.123patch.com
www.esoinpanther.com

hope that helps 

Chris


----------



## JohnASE (Jul 23, 2010)

General_Tso said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever shopped here? Good, bad, reliable?
> 
> http://www.martialartsmart.com/index.html
> 
> Thanks.



Martial Arts Mart is owned by Tiger Claw.  Tiger Claw is reputable and reliable.  I've heard of some people who have had problems, but I would guess they're the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 24, 2010)

Nidanchris said:


> I havent used them but the suppliers I usually use are:
> 
> http://www.awma.com
> www.123patch.com
> ...


 
I used 123patch.com until I found their nazi and white power section on their premade items.  To be honest, I doubt the owners support it; they probably are just trying to make a buck, but I can't in good conscious support a company that sells items like that.  Also, their nazi section was a little too large to even try to use the "historical item" defense.

AoG


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've bought from MartialArtsMart.com and have been happy with the products and their service.

Fyn


----------



## JohnASE (Jul 26, 2010)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I used 123patch.com until I found their nazi and white power section on their premade items.  To be honest, I doubt the owners support it; they probably are just trying to make a buck, but I can't in good conscious support a company that sells items like that.  Also, their nazi section was a little too large to even try to use the "historical item" defense.
> 
> AoG


I'm neither agreeing nor disagreeing with your choice, but just to clarify, the owner is not a white supremacist.  He's Asian.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 26, 2010)

JohnASE said:


> I'm neither agreeing nor disagreeing with your choice, but just to clarify, the owner is not a white supremacist. He's Asian.


 
I noticed that it was an Asian name when I got in all of my orders.  I still won't support him anymore and I hope that he moves away from selling nazi and white supremist items.

AoG


----------



## gobbly (May 13, 2011)

I ordered from them as well, had a great experience.

I'm new, but them and kungfu4less.com are two sites I have had great experience with!


----------

